

TV that saves energy when you're not watching ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/click_online/8323077.stm

======
mickster1997
hey what is this wesite for?

~~~
mickster1997
its for te news a little bit!

